# Would this work for mini's



## Manda (Nov 28, 2006)

....


----------



## Manda (Nov 28, 2006)

...


----------



## Devon (Nov 28, 2006)

Not Sure Because our Mini Carts must have certain weights exc. Look at this post from a few months ago. Someone inquired about making your own mini cart so i believe this would be just about as helpful as the Goat cart and it will explain what you need for specifically a Miniature Cart.

Make You Own Cart-- Post


----------



## dangerranger (Nov 29, 2006)

I dont see why it wouldnt work. You will just have to adjust the sizes to fit your mini. I have B size minis so my shafts are 50" long, and with them level to the ground they are 22" above the ground.I also have an adjustable seat to help balance the cart. DR.


----------



## SkipsMom (Nov 29, 2006)

One thing both of those carts is missing is the swingletree/singletree which allows "give and take" on the mini's shoulders as they pull the cart. If your plan is to only do walking rides, on level ground w/ wee little children in the cart, then either one would probably work. If your driving plans are to do more than that then it is only fair to the mini to provide a cart with the swingletree for his comfort- keeping him comfortable w/ keep him happy.

Good luck!


----------



## Manda (Nov 29, 2006)

...


----------



## Shari (Nov 29, 2006)

Swingle tree.....is also called a Single tree.

Swingle is the Old english term.

It is a piece of wood or metal that is part of most carts, that you attach the traces on that allows a small amount of movement as the horse walks, so they will not get sore.

I do not have a good clear picture,,but I will see if I can find one.


----------



## lovinarabs (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting the picture and plans. That is awesome. Hubby is kind of handy, wonder how I could sweet talk him into making a cart for me.




:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 29, 2006)

Here is the latest one that my guys made. If you have a man handy with welding and wood it can be done..one of my guys [hubby and son] does the wood and the other the welding! They have turned out some real nice carts and a buggy too!. They make the seat adjustable for weight and most of them are made so the shafts can be removed for easier storage. this one happens to have 26" wheels that hubby wanted to try out. Most they make with the 20" wheels. Mary

Edited to add: this one has not yet had the single tree put on!


----------



## Manda (Dec 14, 2006)

...


----------



## Peggy Porter (Dec 17, 2006)

In this first photo, the singletree is easy to see. It is the tan wood "blade" style on a black metal cart. Functional, but not the prettiest set-up.






In the next two shots, the singletree is also tan oak, but it has black painted brass ends and black patent keepers to prevent it from moving too far.











Here's a good shot of the whole harness and cart in action. Notice the movement of the singletree with the horse's shoulder. Yes, I know the cart is too far forward on the horse!


----------



## Chamomile (Dec 18, 2006)

Mary, does your husband sell his little carts?? I would be interested!!



: I really need a nice little training cart and I would like a wood one. And I LOVE the 26" tire... Let me know!!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Dec 18, 2006)

Mindy, It is my son who makes the cart with hubby doing the wood. Right now Curtis has made carts for others and is in the process of filling another order. It may be spring before he could get started on one for you but contact me PM if you want more info. I can give you prices and options available. Thanks, Mary


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 18, 2006)

Wish I had someone who could make carts pretty handy for you



:


----------



## Manda (Dec 18, 2006)

...


----------

